# Beers



## Jan Pijpelink (Sep 13, 2019)

Flying to South Korea tomorrow evening. Will post some interesting drinks.


----------



## semipro (Sep 13, 2019)

Good luck.  A restaurant in the town where I went to college offered a Master and PhD in beer for drinking all in a long list of beer from all around the world (great marketing ploy).  I can't recall drinking a good one from Korea.


----------



## paulnlee (Sep 14, 2019)

Stay away from 33 if they have it.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Sep 14, 2019)

paulnlee said:


> Stay away from 33 if they have it.


I know. Korea doesn't have too many good beers. On my way back I will be some time in the Netherlands and Germany, much better.


----------



## begreen (Sep 14, 2019)

Up until 2014 their liquor laws discouraged small breweries. That has changed and evidently some are popping up now. Wikipedia lists several. If you are in Seoul this one might be interesting:
https://www.seoulbrewery.com/


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Sep 14, 2019)

begreen said:


> Up until 2014 their liquor laws discouraged small breweries. That has changed and evidently some are popping up now. Wikipedia lists several. If you are in Seoul this one might be interesting:
> https://www.seoulbrewery.com/


I will be in Seoul for a few days. Love that country, going there for the 8th time. Seoul is nice.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Sep 14, 2019)

Philly airport


----------



## Ashful (Sep 14, 2019)

Jan Pijpelink said:


> Philly airport



Home!


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Sep 15, 2019)

Ashful said:


> Home!


Now in London.


----------



## Ashful (Sep 15, 2019)

Jan Pijpelink said:


> Now in London.



Fun, but I can’t drink much English beer.  They’re weak, and the unfermented yeasts bother my stomach.  But they have great gin!


----------



## AlbergSteve (Sep 15, 2019)

Jan Pijpelink said:


> Now in London.


If you can find it, Deuchars  IPA is great on tap...easily found in Scotland, a bit harder to find in the south.


----------



## begreen (Sep 15, 2019)

Ashful said:


> Fun, but I can’t drink much English beer.  They’re weak, and the unfermented yeasts bother my stomach.  But they have great gin!


I've enjoyed a few Samuel Smith ales. Looking to try their Yorkshire Stingo if I can find it.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Sep 15, 2019)

Ashful said:


> Fun, but I can’t drink much English beer.  They’re weak, and the unfermented yeasts bother my stomach.  But they have great gin!


Was on G&T at Heathrow. Just arrived in Seoul.


----------



## begreen (Sep 15, 2019)

And now you are going to tell us all about the great seoul food there.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Sep 15, 2019)

begreen said:


> And now you are going to tell us all about the great seoul food there.


Stay tuned. Korean food is great!


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Sep 15, 2019)

Just had a double espresso. $12.50 Seoul has become very expensive. Was here the first time in 1995 and 8 times since then, became more expensive every year.


----------



## Ashful (Sep 16, 2019)

begreen said:


> And now you are going to tell us all about the great seoul food there.


That one made me miss @BrotherBart.  Where's he been?


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Sep 23, 2019)

Affligem Dubbel


----------



## begreen (Sep 23, 2019)

Jan Pijpelink said:


> Affligem Dubbel


Looks good.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Sep 23, 2019)

Affligem Triple


----------



## begreen (Sep 23, 2019)

If you make your way through the quad they are going to have to carry you out.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Sep 23, 2019)

begreen said:


> If you make your way through the quad they are going to have to carry you out.


Already back in my hotel room. Germany tomorrow. Will be good.


----------



## Ashful (Sep 23, 2019)

Jan Pijpelink said:


> Affligem Triple


Wow... been a few years since I had Affligem, forgot that one even existed!  Thanks for the reminder, time to start shopping.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Sep 24, 2019)

Vluyn, Germany


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Sep 29, 2019)

Amsterdam airport


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Dec 7, 2019)

Just arrived in New Orleans.


----------

